# Help Me Find a Job



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

Just filled out a FAFSA.

If I can get some money, I'll go back to school.

Get some more education and defer my student loans.

My sister wants to start a business. I suggested a restaurant or food truck. I imagine a situation where I have family members submitting recipes or even cooking dishes of their own. Ideally, I would like to serve toasted subs or grinders, homemade soups, breads, and fresh salads.


----------



## Solitaire U (Aug 8, 2013)

If this is really what you want to do...

What kind of $ do you need for the food truck? Have you looked into leasing options? Before you do that, perhaps it's a good idea to bite the bullet, take the 10$ an hour food truck job, and find out if it's really something you want to invest large portions of money and your life into pursuing.

Catering might grant you similar experience at a slightly higher wage. Also might be a very comparable alternative to food trucking as a start-up. All you'd need for that, transportation wise in the beginning would be a rented U-Haul. Might look into that area too...easy and logical to add a food truck to a catering business later.

Restaurant...very tough/expensive start-up. Hassles galore. I did this in Mexico, where start-up costs, permits, etc. are minimal/non-existent. Not saying I regret it...it was indeed a small-scale success. But the sheer stress took years off my life, I'm sure. Sold it lock, stock and barrel to another expat after 18 months. 

I researched what starting a restaurant would have entailed in the US. It was way, way, WAY in excess of what I felt comfortable investing. Failure rate of independent (US) restaurants is high, and competition is fierce. If you go ahead with this in the US, I'd advise buying an existing restaurant rather than starting from scratch. Better yet, I'd suggest getting your feet wet with restaurants in a low-risk country like Mexico. I managed to get up and running there for less than 7 grand, including my most expensive piece of equipment; my beloved 24000 peso Gaggia espresso machine.

(note: 7,000 US = 100,000 pesos at today's exchange rate...dollar buying power helps)

Re: your English degree...

You might be in the wrong country to make good use of that. Speak any foreign languages? Ever considered that maybe it's time to get the hell out of (the US?) and relocate to a country/job market where people with your degree are rare and in high demand? There are many...pick practically any country you want. You already said you're unmarried with no children...perfect. No excuses...nothing to hold you back.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

Solitaire U said:


> If this is really what you want to do...
> 
> What kind of $ do you need for the food truck? Have you looked into leasing options? Before you do that, perhaps it's a good idea to bite the bullet, take the 10$ an hour food truck job, and find out if it's really something you want to invest large portions of money and your life into pursuing.
> 
> ...


First, I need to find a truck, a "special" kind of truck that catches the eye. It doesn't have to be expensive. Then I need to paint it and install some counters, an oven or grill, refrigerator or two, etc. Depending on which state I am in (preferably Washington), I will also need to install some additions to make the truck more convenient and friendly for customers. For example, it rains a lot in Washington and can get cold. I want some heaters and an awning to keep clients warm and dry.

All of this could cost $50,000 or more, but it's dependent upon finding the right truck for the right price. Once I find a truck and am happy with my product(s), then I'll look to Kickstarter for help.

I am looking for food-related work and have already applied to positions in food trucks. Unfortunately, there just isn't very much work in Arizona.

I have done A LOT of research. I look at what is successful and ask myself "Why are they successful?" Most of the time, I have found that these restaurants serve mediocre to average food. I know I can do better. I am young and have more time and energy that I can invest in the long-term.

I want people to smile and be happy. I want my food to bring them enjoyment in an otherwise dark and gloomy world.

I will start with a food truck and low overhead, then expand into a "brick and mortar" establishment. One of my favorite sandwich places serves simple toasted subs or grinders and gelato. They have been in business for 4-5 years.

You can't go wrong if you serve a quality product with fresh, local ingredients. There is a science to it and I have it figured out.

I have considered moving out of the US to pursue other careers. Even with family in Germany and Greece, this is easier said than done.


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

Funny, I was just thinking about a successful food truck business here that sells Greek food. I love Greek food! Anyway, maybe you can combine simple Greek with your sliders etc? You may even be able to get some great Greek receipts from your Greek located family. That may pull more customers in, unless the market where you will be located is saturated with 'exotic' food.

The truck I'm talking about seems to always sell out before the events are over. Very simple concept, they only have ~4 dishes: Greek salad either as main or side, a simple Greek feta & spinach pie (made in a long pan), baklava (long pan), and gyros (chicken & lamb I think). Also, it is not really even a truck. They just load all their food into a car with a larger trunk (not sure how they keep the food hot in there) and then they have a simple set-up with 4 tables arranged into a 'cubicle', a couple of chairs, hot plates and a hoisted up tarp for a roof. I assume that you need carts etc to have the right to sell food? Either way, you may not need a truck to start up your business, if you are fine with setting up & pulling down each time you sell.
Another super popular place here is a store restaurant that sells Mediterranean food that is closer to Turkish than Greek I guess. Stuffed wine leaves, tsatsiki, cucumber salad, and kebab. I have been there with friends over lunch and we were asked to leave as soon as we had eaten so that our spots could get taken over. (We were not exactly happy about that, but from their perspective it is fantastic. They even close their business 2 months over the summer and people come back anyway). 
Mediterranean food is simple, delicious, healthy and not too expensive to cook.

Are you doing any side jobs while looking for your dream job? Personal trainer maybe? (I saw the photos you posted in the _Take a picture of yourself right now!_ thread and you're like a walking advertisement board for fitness! I felt a little bit dirty just looking at those photos, I admit... :blushed: :tongue

I agree about what you say about today's need for a college degree. I call it "inflation in education". I have colleagues who started working at 'my' company 20 years ago with a highschool degree only and they are doing very well. The last 5-10 years, it seem like many if us hired in have PhDs - not a single person without a college degree in science gets hired on, even as a contractor. It is rediculous, seriously. Are the genX:ers and genY:ers really that much more stupid than the generations before us? I am thinking not. I even told my last boss straight out "You can't afford to pay me the salary you do for the job you are having me do!" I guess that it would be all right if he tuition fees hadn't gotten completely out of hand too. It will definitely lead to an even larger trench between the classes. A very sad and totally unnecessary development.

I can understand that you must be really frustrated. I hope that things work out for you soon - good luck with everything!


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

Frustrated is an understatement. I am beyond frustrated.

The American culture and society is not friendly, helpful, or beneficial. It will leave you behind and forget about you. It is a very selfish and self-centered, egotistical, money-driven culture.

I just learned that the college I went to now costs $25,000 a year for tuition. That is over half what I paid back in 2003. Ridiculous.

I'm not Greek, nor do I know any Greek people. However, my cousin lives in Greece. He's in the Navy.

Whenever I want Greek food, I usually go here: Niko's Gyros - Magnolia - Seattle, WA

It takes an acquired taste to enjoy Greek food. Either you like it or you hate it.

Apparently, Germany hires a lot of English teachers. I just need to get a TEFL certification.

My dad is German and I have a lot of family members who live over there.


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

I recommend the southern parts of Germany! The north seems more stressful & less warm and friendly. I've been a few times and the difference between the south and the north is always pretty striking. It is good that you have family there. Switching continents was one of the hardest things I've ever done. It took a while to build up a new life socially; I'm an introvert too, so that didn't help. The US culture is a pretty extrovert one, which probably don't help. I think that the German culture may help you out there.


----------



## la_revolucion (May 16, 2013)

Slider said:


> White men are being discriminated against more and more. About the only thing I am being considered for are security positions.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

Awesome.

Love Colbert.


----------



## EverlyBrooks (Jul 19, 2013)

maybe working as a film, tv critic? Or a ghost writer?


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

EverlyBrooks said:


> maybe working as a film, tv critic? Or a ghost writer?


Or just as a ghost?

I could get a job on one of those stupid reality shows.


----------



## halem111 (Aug 27, 2013)

have you thought about something like having a blog?

with all that useless knowledge i am sure there will be lots of people who would enjoy reading about it


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

halem111 said:


> have you thought about something like having a blog?
> 
> with all that useless knowledge i am sure there will be lots of people who would enjoy reading about it


Yes, I have.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

Found a job.


----------



## Cellar Door (Jun 3, 2012)

Slider said:


> Found a job.


Congrats, did you go with the food truck or something else?


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

Cellar Door said:


> Congrats, did you go with the food truck or something else?


Something else.

The truck will come later.


----------

